# Mucus discharge and hemorrhoids



## Little Hedgehog

I've been diagnosed with hemorrhoids a while ago and I do present the symptoms of it: bright red blood on toilet paper often when wiping (colonoscopy was fine a month ago so there is nothing else going on), often a mild burning sensation "down there", sometimes itching that can be really intense and I actually feel a soft, swollen bulge down there that is very sensitive when wiping (sorry for TMI). It's pretty strange because the doc said I had internal hemorrhoids while I would say this is external no?Anyway, every now and then, I have a "wet fart"... I pass gas and clear mucus and a very small amount of stool comes with it. My stools are usually without any mucus, but I do have these mucus-farts every now and then.Can this be another symptom of hemorrhoids?


----------



## erinelizabeth

That seemed to happen to me when I had bad hemmorrhoids. They were internal as well but one was so large it stuck out so it looked external. Be careful they don't become thrombossed. Mine almost needed surgical removal. After over a month it finally healed itself.But yes, personally I did have mucus more often during that time.


----------



## pip x

Little Hedgehog said:


> I've been diagnosed with hemorrhoids a while ago and I do present the symptoms of it: bright red blood on toilet paper often when wiping (colonoscopy was fine a month ago so there is nothing else going on), often a mild burning sensation "down there", sometimes itching that can be really intense and I actually feel a soft, swollen bulge down there that is very sensitive when wiping (sorry for TMI). It's pretty strange because the doc said I had internal hemorrhoids while I would say this is external no?Anyway, every now and then, I have a "wet fart"... I pass gas and clear mucus and a very small amount of stool comes with it. My stools are usually without any mucus, but I do have these mucus-farts every now and then.Can this be another symptom of hemorrhoids?


I was diagnosed with internal hemmorhoids about 10 years ago. (after a sigmoidoscopy) mine are very high up. I often get the mucus too and 'wet farts' along with the intense itching. I can wipe clean really well after i have 'been' and still go back to the bathroom hours later and some mess will be there. 2 Of my GP's have both said this is normal and that a small piece of stool can often get caught behind the hemmorhoid and seep slowly out during the day. I sometimes also can feel a bulge and quite often its painful to wipe and sometimes this pain/ache can last for quite a long time after 'going'. I use the flushable toilet wipes now as they arn't as rough as even the very softest loo roll.


----------



## rudibear

Little Hedgehog said:


> I've been diagnosed with hemorrhoids a while ago and I do present the symptoms of it: bright red blood on toilet paper often when wiping (colonoscopy was fine a month ago so there is nothing else going on), often a mild burning sensation "down there", sometimes itching that can be really intense and I actually feel a soft, swollen bulge down there that is very sensitive when wiping (sorry for TMI). It's pretty strange because the doc said I had internal hemorrhoids while I would say this is external no?Anyway, every now and then, I have a "wet fart"... I pass gas and clear mucus and a very small amount of stool comes with it. My stools are usually without any mucus, but I do have these mucus-farts every now and then.Can this be another symptom of hemorrhoids?


I'm glad you asked this Little Hedgehog. It seems to explain some of my issues. I have had hemorrhoids for years. They are 'outies' and while they usually don't bother me, they have begun to lately. I will often find a little moisture after a gas attack (and I am have plenty of those







). And I do find a bit of stool on my undies even after a thorough cleaning. More itching lately too. And I am wondering if, when they do get irritated and swollen, if they are creating the feeling that I need to go when I really don't need to.


----------



## Little Hedgehog

rudibear said:


> And I am wondering if, when they do get irritated and swollen, if they are creating the feeling that I need to go when I really don't need to.


Yes, my gastroenterologist said that having the feeling that there is something down there and that you need to go while there is nothing is typical to hemorrhoids. They call is "false sensation to defecate". No worries, it's normal for hemorrhoids.Thanks for the replies you all.


----------

